# Food for overweight golden with hip dysplasia?



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I feed my girl Wellness Core Reduced Fat. There is some joint support in it, but I would look to give your girl a supplement for Glucosamine or something as well.

My trainer has recommending removing a part of her food and supplementing with pumpkin a couple of days a week for extra fiber. But my girl hates pumpkin so that doesn't work for me. Some people also give green beans as a "filler" for dogs on weight-loss programs.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

PS - congrats on getting your golden! We'd love to see photos of her!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm guessing that the Lite version doesn't have as much tasty fat or protein in it. 

No matter the food you decide to go with...put the dish down wait 10 minutes then pull it up....and wait for the next meal. It is really easy to create a picky eater.

3-3.5 cups of food is a lot of volume for a female Golden. 2-2.5 cups per day of 'most' foods is plenty for a typical healthy, adult, female, golden. It may be more economical to feed less volume of a higher calorie food....plus it will have more fat/protein in it and probably be greeted with more enthusiasm...

Any idea how many calories are in a cup of the food you're feeding?


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I adopted Sadie, who is 7, and weighed 95 lbs. The vet said her normal weight should be 65 to 70 lbs. At first, I tried Orijen Senior and she lost a little weight. I think each cup has around 395 calories. 
Thinking to speed up the weight loss, I switched to Evo Weight Management Program. Silly me, after I bought it I realized it has 458 calories per cup. She ate it, but it didn't agree with her. We were both miserable.
Finally, she is now on Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken Adult dog formula. It is lamb based. It has 367 calories per cup. She likes it. It likes her. She has lost a total of 11 lbs. Notice, this is not a "diet" food, but it has significantly less calories than the other two. 

Good luck with yours...


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We do the green bean thing when Rileah gains an extra pound or two. It works pretty well.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is a very active muscled male golden at 90 pounds. He only eats 2 cups daily of FROMM kibble. 

I know super active competition agility goldens who only eat 2 cups of kibble, too.

I am personally leery of Diamond with all the recent recalls and issues.


I would make sure to get her thyroid check and cut the food amount down. Eat a little less and move a little more for your girl. Swimming is a great low impact actively for her better than walking or running.

I would find out if the vet thinks you should supplement her for maximum joint health as well.

Best of luck to you and your girl.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick doesn't have a weight problem but we work hard to maintain his weight because he doesn't exercise like he did (14 on 7/28.)
2 cups of wellness core and as many veggies and fruit he wants. 2 large milkbones and maybe a frozen plain yogurt or frozen p-nut butter for his nightime snack.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just finished helping my toy spaniel lose some weigh. She also has hip dysplasia. I needed to keep her on her regular food because it's a prescription diet. So I cut her food in half (yes, half) and supplemented with things like green beans, broccoli, and other veggies. I used frozen vegetables with no salt added. She was fine and ate it all. 

The directions on the package for most dog foods offer a range of feeding to accommodate different sizes, body types, etc. You need to arrive at what is right for your dog. Since she's new to you, you're dealing with a lot of unknowns. But you don't need to buy diet foods for her--just find one she likes and feed her less of it. 

Here is a useful tool that you can use to monitor her as she loses weight and to keep her at the weight you want. 
Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition

Good luck! Have fun with your new dog. Post pictures... 

P.S. Most large pet chain stores have scales you can use for free. I used to weigh my dogs every week at the local PetSmart. It helps to track the weight loss weekly.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have to agree, you don't need a 'special' food, just feed her something she likes, but less of it, pumpkin help fill the gap. My girl has hip and elbow issues, and gained weight easily because she did not like to do too much . So I slowly reduced the amount of food and was cautious about how many treats I was giving her and it has helped. She is happier and more eager to get moving now that she has lost some of her weight. A slow decrease in the amount of food allows the dog's body to adjust a little easier, and lessen the likelihood that they will feel 'starved'.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations on your new family member! When you take her to the vet, be sure to ask for a thyroid panel to be done. Goldens are often hypothyroid, resulting in fat dogs until they are on medication (it's very inexpensive). I agree to feed a good food, just less of it, and supplement with steamed veggies chopped up. My angel pup liked broccoli, cauliflower and carrots, which I bought frozen at Costco. A tablespoon of pumpkin helps keep a dog "regular" in the pooping department. Use fruits such as cut up cantaloupe and watermelon as the occasional treat; low cal and good for them. I'll bet with regular exercise, a good diet and TLC, your girl will have her figure back in no time.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree, that sounds like a lot. Maybe talk to your vet about cutting back the food to something like two cups per day? It might also be easier to tell once you get a weight and post pictures!


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

LibertyME said:


> 3-3.5 cups of food is a lot of volume for a female Golden. 2-2.5 cups per day of 'most' foods is plenty for a typical healthy, adult, female, golden. It may be more economical to feed less volume of a higher calorie food....plus it will have more fat/protein in it and probably be greeted with more enthusiasm...
> 
> Any idea how many calories are in a cup of the food you're feeding?


First of all, thanks to everyone who has replied already!

The bag says 275 calories per cup and crude fat 6%. I know 3-3 3/4 cups sounds like alot but that is what it says for dogs 60-80lbs. I don't know what she weighs yet, but they said to feed her by what I want her to weigh, not what she weighs now. I will try to get some pics so you can see her weight. I just got her shaved since she was so hot. She actually looks a little skinnier than I thought she was, but I still think she needs to lose some more.I didn't know about the diamond recall until this morning and would love some ideas on food not manufactured by them as they seem to make a lot of different brands!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would definitely recommend going with way less than what the food bag recommends unless your dog is underweight or very very active. Riley gets about half of what the bag recommends and he is doing great!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would also perhaps consider reading this thread about why you should not shave your golden...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ming/99069-shave-your-golden-i-think-not.html


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok. Here are some pics. I know they are not very good. It is hard to get her to stop following me around while I take pictures . I don't know if these will help you gauge her weight or not. I personally think they make her look skinnier. Go figure! I think she looks like a little barrel around her rib cage/tummy area, but looks thin in the rear. Is this normal for her age or is she overweight?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

knowing she has hip dysplasia, I would want her lighter...the rolls along her shoulders, should be more like wrinkles...
The area where the open hand is on the last pictures should be really easy to feel her ribs without pressing in....
Being shaved, you should be able to see more of the musculature along her shoulders and along her hips(although you might not in the hips is she not using all of the smaller muscles in her hips)

Put it this way...when you start hearing, boy she looks thin....then she is probably just about right.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Put it this way...when you start hearing, boy she looks thin....then she is probably just about right.


I agree with this statement. I get constant comments about how my boy looks underweight when he really is ideal (he was a bit under weight a few weeks ago but since put a couple pounds on). He is sitting at 58 and thats perfect (he is not a Golden).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A food with less than 300 calories/cup is VERY low calorie. While you want her to lose weight, you also do not want to provide enough for her to maintain muscle mass and health. There is a common "diet" that says to provide 10 calories per pound you want them to weigh daily ( if 70 is the ideal weight, 700 calories should be provided daily). That is enough to provide the needed calories for health, but little enough to afford loss. You can supplement with green beans ( I use the frozen from Sam's) but make sure they are sodium free. Also, even with a dog needing to lose weight, I think 6% fat is not nearly enough. Just as with humans, if you can increase her exercise gradually too it will help both with weight loss and keeping her joints strong. Like some of the others have said, a complete thyroid panel would be important to do too. Goldens are commonly hypothyroid and are considered low even when the lab says they are low normal.

You should be able to easily feel ribs when feeling along her spine and definitely see a waist.

When they girls were dieting, we used Wellness Core Reduced Fat and some green beans, and they did very well. It has a good balance of protein, fats, and carbs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She could probably loss 5-10 pounds. Not that much really. Veggies will be your best friend. Mine get veggies every night as a light dinner. 2 of my Yorkies pork up very easily. They are not fans of the heat at all.

She is so cute. 

As other suggested I would not shave her but to each there own.

Mine all eat FROMM (Chicken a la veg) now. They have been making dog food since WW2 and never had a recall. I also make my own treats for them mostly fruit, veggies, or dehydrated meats/chicken.

Used to feed Nestle's Purina Proplan til I found out they were the makers of Waggin Train dog treats that ended up killing my poor 4 year old yorkie, Zoey.

But in the end feed what works best for both you and your girl . Welcome to the group


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

So I went back to the pet food store and I wanted to try Fromms but they didn't carry it. They gave me some California Naturals samples and I bought some Acana Wild Prairie samples. I came home and gave her the Acana, and she ate maybe a little over a cup. I gave her 1 1/2 cups. I am not sure if she likes it or not. She didn't eat it all, but at least she ate something. On the other hand she has to be starving, she has barely eaten since we got her, so maybe she would have given in and eaten anything. I looked at the fat content though and the Acana has 17% crude fat! the California Naturals only has 11%. Does anyone have an opinion on these two? There is only one place that carries the Fromm brand, but they are in a nearby town, that I don't ever have a reason to travel to. It is about 15-20min down the freeway. I will travel if you think it would be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

1 1/2 cups just might be fine for her for weight loss. I would bulk it up a little with veggies such as green beans.

I never go by the recommended feeding amount on the side of the bag. If I did I would be over feeding all of my dogs. Buddy would be eating 5 cups. He is doing great with 2 cups but he does also get tons of veggies. Plus is someone does give him a few treats it doesn't matter. Some days if he has been super active- Like today he went swimming with the neighborhood kids from 3-5 I gave him 1/2 cup extra kibble for the day. I feed the dog not the bag. My 1 Yorkies would be eating 1 1/8 cups of kibble daily according to the bag. She is feed 1/4 cup daily of kibble but can have all the veggies she wants. She is a huge beggar so limiting the kibble works best for her and keeps her from getting porky again.

I drive 20 minutes each way to get my dog food. The owners of the independent dog store are super nice and even gave me stuff for free when Zoey (RIP) was sick to try. If distance is a problem you could by 2 bags at a time if you end up liking it or order online.

Feed whatever works best for both you and your dog. I have heard good thing about both Acana and California Naturals.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Has she been to see the vet yet? If she is not wanting to eat you may want to discuss this with the vet.


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess I will just try the samples I have for now and if she doesn't seem to be enjoying them I will try Fromm. I will also give the veggies a try. I am not super worried about her not eating really well yet. She just lost the home, people and doggie friend she has had since she was a puppy. I would be sad and not feel like doing much either. I am sure she will bounce back soon. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Richland huh? I bet you are hot! My uncle used to live there and we'd visit in the summer. But I recall a river? If you're near it you should be able to get your swimming soon. That would be the best exercise for a dog With bad hips.

Re: not eating, my guess is that she's stressed about her new home, hot, and just trying to settle in. Unless she really is sick, she will probably eat well soon. 

Once you settle on the right food, you'll be able to get it in different ways. Many people on here who feed specialty foods get them from Internet delivery places that deliver for free. And if you settle on a more common brand small and large pet stores have a bunch of kinds. 

Your dog has a very sweet Golden face. I bet once she settles in (you should see her personality coming through in about two weeks once she feels secure) you're going to have a great dog. Best wishes!


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Richland huh? I bet you are hot! My uncle used to live there and we'd visit in the summer. But I recall a river? If you're near it you should be able to get your swimming soon. That would be the best exercise for a dog With bad hips.


It is 105 degrees today. This is the first day it has hit 100 degrees. It has only been over 90 degrees a few times. It actually started out as a cool summer, but now it is hot!!! The columbia river runs through the Tri-Cities. We took her down yesterday to see if she would get in. She did but won't go out very far. She was making us nervous because she wouldn't get out. She just kept swimming/walking a few feet out along the shore forever. She was to far to grab without getting ourselves wet. There was lots of people around and other dogs. She finally came to me. 

She is awesome with my little kids, but HATES my corgi puppy! Hopefully she will learn to tolerate her. We have been keeping them separate for now, until she stops growling at her. She doesn't like the puppy jumping all over her. I don't blame her. I don't like it either! My husband said to just let them out together and the puppy will have to learn to behave, but I don't know if Maddie(the golden) would actually hurt her. She has already growled and went after her a little. She didn't actually bite her but I was right there to stop it. If any one knows any good ideas for getting dogs to tolerate each other I would be very grateful!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If she has just moved in, CONGRATS!!, she is likely stressed, and stress decreases appetite. I would suggest giving her a week or two to settle, get to know you and have a chance to adjust to her new home - her appetite may pick up once she feels more comfortable. I feed my dogs Acana Ranchlands, yes it has 17 % fat, they do need some fat, but my girl has lost weight on it, simply by feeding her less.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We fostered an overweight golden, and our vet went with Wellness Weight Loss. Wow, did he ever lose weight on that. Mainly, I have spent time trying and trying to put more weight on goldens( except Tally), so this was new to me. That stuff really worked. I don't think I would keep a dog on that longterm, but is surely does its job.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not a Diamond fan either--I just don't feel I can trust them as they have so many sanitation issues right now.

With that said, I'm generally not a fan of "diet" diets either. I feel like most of them compromise good nutrition with the exception of Wellness Core.

However, I have successfully slimmed my boy down about 7 lbs just by cutting his food. He eats 2 cups of Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach a day (salmon based) with a teaspoon of canned food on top (or some grilled chicken/steak or something similar). 

Also, for what it's worth, I have never been able to feed the recommended amounts to my dogs--it's way too much. 

Also, you may want to have her thyroid checked when you take her to vet, just to be sure you are not dealing with an underlying health issue. And add small walks to her daily routine and build up as she is able.  

Good luck to you both!


----------



## austinfamily (Jul 7, 2012)

I let her choose between the California Natural and the Acana Wild Prairie. She chose the Acana three times in a row, so that is what we went with. She is eating good now. I am feeding her 1 1/2 cups per day. That would be around 650 calories. She weighs 73 lbs currently. I tried the green beans last night and she won't touch them. 

She is starting to perk up a little as well. Thank you everyone for your advice!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds good. If she won't eat the beans but you still want to add some bulk to her diet, try canned pumpkin (plain, not the pie mix). Most dogs like it, its low calorie, and adds fiber so it makes them feel full. Also helps their poops! 

Sounds like she's settling in. Congrats!


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

I have 2 female goldens that we adopted 3 yrs ago and both weigh about 80 lbs. We have been trying to get them to lose weightbut nothing seemd to work. One of them has arthritis in her front leg so she sometimes moves around a little slowly. We feed the 2 cups a day of Nutro Lite with either green beans, broccoli or calliflower and with only 1 treat during the day. We have been doing this for a couple of months

Does anyone have any ideas to speed up the weight loss.


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Emma and Gracie's Dad*

We adopted 2 female goldens andn they are about 80 lbs. One of them has arthritis in one of her front legs and moves around slowly sometimes. We have had them on a diet for a few months but nothing is working. We feed each of them 2 cups a day of Nutro Lite with plenty of either green beans, broccoli or calliflower. 

Does anyone have any idea what else may work... We have had their thyroid checked and they are OK

thanks


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> I have to agree, you don't need a 'special' food, just feed her something she likes, but less of it, pumpkin help fill the gap. My girl has hip and elbow issues, and gained weight easily because she did not like to do too much . So I slowly reduced the amount of food and was cautious about how many treats I was giving her and it has helped. She is happier and more eager to get moving now that she has lost some of her weight. A slow decrease in the amount of food allows the dog's body to adjust a little easier, and lessen the likelihood that they will feel 'starved'.


I agree as well. Feed her a high quality regular (not lite) kibble, just cut back on the quanity and step-up her activity. Watch treats, if you must give treats for training purposes, buy something soft that can be cut up into small pieces or use Cheerios and keep them to a minimum.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

NateHerrington said:


> We adopted 2 female goldens andn they are about 80 lbs. One of them has arthritis in one of her front legs and moves around slowly sometimes. We have had them on a diet for a few months but nothing is working. We feed each of them 2 cups a day of Nutro Lite with plenty of either green beans, broccoli or calliflower.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what else may work... We have had their thyroid checked and they are OK
> 
> thanks


Nate, I think they are just getting two much food. I'm assuming they're getting regular exercise, etc. Try switching to 1.5 cups a day, make sure they're not getting into each others food bowls, and keep adding the vegetables. For a large dog, you don't want to cut back more than that (just IMO, probably a good question for a vet). If the weight doesn't start to come off, you'll need to increase their exercise. Is there someplace they could swim regularly? Are they up to chasing a ball for a while every day? 

Also, I've read several times on here that some people ask the vet what their dogs thyroid levels are and supplement if they are in the low normal range, when the vet might have said "it's normal," You might want to ask that question in a fresh new post to attract more responses. Good luck!


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Emma and Gracies Dad*

Thanks...as for exercise... they get 3 walks a day.... although short because we live in the desert and it has been around 115 everyday...


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Whether putting weight on or taking it off, slow and steady is the way with both exercise and feeding amounts. People often mistakenly focus on volume (i.e. cups) and total calories instead of weight (grams) of food and where the calories are coming from.

I recommend "regular" foods with moderate fat/protein/fiber levels and legumes as main carb source to take weight off overweight pooches and use appropriate veggies for treats. This allows for feeding a filling amount that will still attribute to proper nourishment and weight balancing. Precise Horizon Pulsar, Dogswell Nutrisca, the Precise grain-free line and some California Natural grain-free formulas immediately come to mind to try.

p.s. Nate, such Golden lovelies in your sig picture!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Annamaet GF Lean is the newest food on the market using the latest research on feeding overweight dogs. The fact that Downey put this out means it works. Making money and feeding right have equal importance for him.


----------

